# London Ontario Systema Class



## Roland (Dec 1, 2005)

http://www.russianmartialart.com/main.php?page=affiliates&id=0




Bill Parravano from Kentucky will be teaching a Systema class 
on Sunday December 11, 2005 at 7 pm. 
It will be held at O.K.K.A. Studios, 1472 Dundas st, London Ontario. 
Cost in only $10 Call (519) 659-0521 for more information or e-mail at apdawdy@hotmail.com 
The focus will be on groud fighting.


----------

